# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Fjalor anglisht-shqip-anglisht!

## Pushi

*Nuk bëhet fjalë për fjalor elektronik!

Në këtë temë mund të ndihmoni ata anëtarë që kërkojnë të përkthejnë një fjalë apo frazë të shkurtër nga anglishtja në shqip e anasjelltas.* 


*Buke peshku*
dhe 

*gjilpere me koke* (e keni prasysh nga ato qe jane te vogla dhe perdoren zakonisht kur merr palen e dickaje)

----------


## Borix

Buke peshku - styrofoam
Gjilpere me koke - pin

----------


## ajzberg

Po shprehjen ne shqip; '' Hee me mo hee mo''........?

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> *Buke peshku*
> dhe 
> 
> *gjilpere me koke* (e keni prasysh nga ato qe jane te vogla dhe perdoren zakonisht kur merr palen e dickaje)


per gjilperen ta ka dhene borix te sakte por per kete te paren nuk e kuptoj edhe pyetjen. Per cfare e ke fjalen skatesisht?

----------


## xfiles

gjilperes me koke i thone "head pin", verifikoni duke kerkuar imazhe ne google me keto fjale.

----------


## flag

> Buke peshku - styrofoam
> Gjilpere me koke - pin


Siduket Borix e ka ngateruar ose pyetjen tuaj ose ka shkruar gabimisht sepse styrofoam ska te beje me buke peshku.

Buke peshku-BreadFish ose breaded fish


Me nderime
Flag

----------


## wittstar

> Siduket Borix e ka ngateruar ose pyetjen tuaj ose ka shkruar gabimisht sepse styrofoam ska te beje me buke peshku.
> 
> Buke peshku-BreadFish ose breaded fish
> 
> 
> Me nderime
> Flag


Pasi pash fjalen dhe ne google/image, mendoj se -polystyren foam -eshte informacioni i sakte,pra ekuivalenti i fjaleve shqip-buke peshku.Shih link ketu me poshte per te bere dallimin midis styrofoam dhe polystyren foam.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styrofoam
Perfundimisht:
buke peshku= polystyren foam

Ekuivalenti i fjales tjeter mbetet =pin.

----------


## drity

ne Shqiperi (me pare) bukpeshkun e njihnim vetem ne nje forme = polystyren foam

Por sot ka shume lloje te ndryshme "bukepeshku". Mire do te ishte te na thoje se per çfare do ta perdoresh, sepse materjale te ndryshme kane veti te ndryshme.

----------


## flag

> Pasi pash fjalen dhe ne google/image, mendoj se -polystyren foam -eshte informacioni i sakte,pra ekuivalenti i fjaleve shqip-buke peshku.Shih link ketu me poshte per te bere dallimin midis styrofoam dhe polystyren foam.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styrofoam
> Perfundimisht:
> buke peshku= polystyren foam
> 
> Ekuivalenti i fjales tjeter mbetet =pin.


Ok, kete link qe e ofrove eshte saktsisht cka dmth styrofoam, material termal i insulimit, me fjal tjera dhe nga foto qe eshte ne kete faqe, tregon nje sandwich me ve, po mund te jete edhe hamburger, qe kjo kuti e mban te insuluar. Gjithashtu filgjanat e kafes qe i marrin ne take away jan te prodhuar nga i njejti material.

Tani me trego cka ka kjo te beje me buke peshku?
A mos rastesisht kete material apo lloj materiali e perdorni per kapjen e peshkut prandaj edhe e quani buke(ushqim per kapjen e peshkut)?

----------


## flag

> ne Shqiperi (me pare) bukpeshkun e njihnim vetem ne nje forme = polystyren foam
> 
> Por sot ka shume lloje te ndryshme "bukepeshku". Mire do te ishte te na thoje se per çfare do ta perdoresh, sepse materjale te ndryshme kane veti te ndryshme.


A mundesh madje te na tregosh se kjo bukepeshku qe eshte perdorur ne Shqiperi, per cka eshte perdorur? A eshte perdorur si material ndertimi apo?

Sepse kete breadfish apo breaded fish une e thash per buken qe e hajm per cdo dite dhe peshkun qe kapet ne uje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Tani me trego cka ka kjo te beje me buke peshku?
> A mos rastesisht kete material apo lloj materiali e perdorni per kapjen e peshkut prandaj edhe e quani buke(ushqim per kapjen e peshkut)?


jo jo, thjesht ka ngelur ashtu , nuk e di pse, mbase sepse eshte mjaft e lehte dhe lundron mbi uje.
Po nuk ka te beje fare me buken ose peshkun  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## drity

> A mundesh madje te na tregosh se kjo bukepeshku qe eshte perdorur ne Shqiperi, per cka eshte perdorur? A eshte perdorur si material ndertimi apo?


Mbi te gjitha perdorej (dhe perdoret akoma ne mase) per te mbrojtur paisjet nga thyerja. Po pate blere ndonjehere televizor te ri, eshte ajo gjeja e madhe dhe e bardhe qe nuk dije ku ta hidhje.

----------


## flag

> jo jo, thjesht ka ngelur ashtu , nuk e di pse, mbase sepse eshte mjaft e lehte dhe lundron mbi uje.
> Po nuk ka te beje fare me buken ose peshkun .


 xfiles, flm per pergjigje te shpejt.

Te them te drejten ma morri mendja qe nuk ka te beje me buken e peshkun por me dicka qe thuhet, siq the edhe ti me lart, ne disa vende dhe kjo duhet te jete Shqip.

Kam nje shok shume te mire nga Elbasani dhe gjithenje kemi keto polemika lidhje me fjalet Shqip. Ai gjithenje me korrigjon, apo provon, dhe insiston qe ai ka te drejt sepse keshtu thuhet ne Shqip, gjithenje duke aluduar ne Shqiperi.

Po ma merr mendja qe po te vinte kjo fjale ne shprehje ne biseden me te, ai me siguri do te insistonte qe ai ka te drejt sepse Shqip i themi bukepeshku  :buzeqeshje: 

Sidoqofte, fjala e fundit qe kemi biseduar ishte fjala tapetë. 
Ne Kosovë tapetë-tapeta thuhet per letren ne murë(wallpaper-Anglisht) ndersa ne Shqiperi, apo nga ky shoku im nga Elbasani, tapetë e quan qe ne ne Kosovë e quajm tepihun-qilimi-qylimi  (Anglisht-carpet). Edhe ne kete fjalë insistonte qe une e kam gabim  :buzeqeshje:  sepse keshtu thuhet ne Shqiperi dhe duhet te jete Shqip.

----------


## xfiles

> Sidoqofte, fjala e fundit qe kemi biseduar ishte fjala tapetë. 
> Ne Kosovë tapetë-tapeta thuhet per letren ne murë(wallpaper-Anglisht) ndersa ne Shqiperi, apo nga ky shoku im nga Elbasani, tapetë e quan qe ne ne Kosovë e quajm tepihun-qilimi-qylimi  (Anglisht-carpet). Edhe ne kete fjalë insistonte qe une e kam gabim  sepse keshtu thuhet ne Shqiperi dhe duhet te jete Shqip.


tapet ne kuptimin qe i themi ne , pra per qilimin, i thone dhe italianet, keshtu qe nuk eshte shqip.
Shqip eshte rrogoz  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## flag

> Mbi te gjitha perdorej (dhe perdoret akoma ne mase) per te mbrojtur paisjet nga thyerja. Po pate blere ndonjehere televizor te ri, eshte ajo gjeja e madhe dhe e bardhe qe nuk dije ku ta hidhje.


Nese nuk gaboj pyetja ishte si eshte ne gjuhen Angleze fjala buke-peshku dhe gjilpera me kokë e jo si e quan dikush dikund ne nje trevë te Shqiperise kete material  insulues apo mbrojtes :buzeqeshje:  Ne Kosovë ketij materiali i thojn styropor gje qe nuk eshte ne gjuhen Shqipe por Angleze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## flag

> tapet ne kuptimin qe i themi ne , pra per qilimin, i thone dhe italianet, keshtu qe nuk eshte shqip.
> Shqip eshte rrogoz .


Kjo rrogoz eshte lloj qilimi qe shtrohet para deres se hyrjes, zakonisht eshte prej kashtes. Kjo perdoret per pastrimin e kepuceve apo jo?


P.S Madje edhe kjo fjalë *Tapetë* qe ne Kosovë  e perdorim, nuk eshte Shqip por eshte nga gjuha Iraniane, Franceze, Angleze etj Tap'et qe perdoret si ne Tapestry, nje pelhure qe varet ne muri. Ne fjalorin e Ramazan Hysa Shqip-Anglisht, tapiceri po quhet gjithashtu per letrat ne muri(wall-paper)

----------


## xfiles

> Kjo rrogoz eshte lloj qilimi qe shtrohet para deres se hyrjes, zakonisht eshte prej kashtes. Kjo perdoret per pastrimin e kepuceve apo jo?


po po, ashtu eshte, me kashte,
po kur isha i vegel me kujtohet qe kishim nje ne mes te shtepise, perdoret dhe si qilim, po ama eshte alla shqiptarçe, rrogoz pra, ke qef kur e shqipton.
divaneve i themi "nima" shume,s "nimë" njejes.

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Sidocofte ta kemi te qarte qe atij nuk duhet ti thuhet bukepeshku.
Ne Kosove ajo fjale eshte marre nga serbishtja dhe prandaj e quajm *stiropol* ose *stiropor* pra eshte fjala per hidrokarbonin ne forme shkume qe quhet Styrol apo styrene. Pastaj ti cuaje si te duash Polistyrene apo StyroFoam apo Styropol. Por jo buke peshku sepse une kam pare edhe pulat duke ngrene kete lloj materiali madje me endje por smund ta quaj buke pule.

----------


## flag

> Sidocofte ta kemi te qarte qe atij nuk duhet ti thuhet bukepeshku.
> Ne Kosove a*jo fjale eshte marre nga serbishtja* dhe prandaj e quajm *stiropol* ose *stiropor* pra eshte fjala per hidrokarbonin ne forme shkume qe quhet Styrol apo styrene. Pastaj ti cuaje si te duash Polistyrene apo StyroFoam apo Styropol. Por jo buke peshku sepse une kam pare edhe pulat duke ngrene kete lloj materiali madje me endje por smund ta quaj buke pule.


Ndoshta pra Serbet e paskan marr nga Anglishtja e ne nga Serbishtja  :buzeqeshje: 
Styropor shkurtes per *Styro*-*Po*lysty* R*ene


Editim: Ndoshta Stiropol eshte Serbisht e keta e kan marr nga Polaket te cilet StiroPol e kan quajtur po ashtu Styro Foam por kete Pol mbrapa Stryro e kan shtuar per te identifikuar si Styro nga Polonia- StyroPol  :buzeqeshje: 

Mire qe gjithenje i pasna quajtur Stiropor, madje Anglisht pak me leht per mua se sa Serbisht >)

----------


## skipetar

"mos ja nxjerr funin"

----------

